# SEARS router review?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Just by chance I picked up a SEARS #315-174921 router that appears to be in great shape. Now, I know its not top-of-the line stuff, but here's my plan. I stopped at a garage sale and there was a brand NEW Sears router table with all the "stuff" I paid ten bucks for it. I am going to put the router with the table, chuck in a 1/4" roundover and hang the thing on the wall. I already have another set-up like this with a table edge molding bit in it. I grab the one I need and don't have to bother with my REAL GUY table, with the Porter-Cable #890 etc.
Question: anybody have an opinion on this SEARS router or any tips on watching for weak spots in its operation? Thanks.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have both Porter Cable and Craftsman routers. I use two plates in my router table and lift them in and out. So far, the Craftsman has worked fine. It is limited to 1/4" collets. -Derek


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I too have an older Craftsman and, as it was the only one I had for a while, it got quite a workout - handheld and in a table - 1/4"collett - they seem to change their models every other day so I'm not sure how they would compare or the age of what you picked up - but it worked for me - height adjustment wasn't the best (would shift a hair when I locked it in) and I wanted more power and 1/2" collett - only complaints I had.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can get good service out of a Craftsman router. The vast majority of them were made by Ryobi. I owned a 1-1/2 HP model which had a light in it for over 20 years of moderate use and it was problem free. The height adjustment was it's weak point but could be worked around. I also owned a Craftsman professional model and it was a good sturdy unit. The biggest limitations were the collet design being limited to 1/4" bits and the Craftsman base plate. The new Craftsman 26620 is made by Bosch and is almost a twin to the 1617. Sears became a retail giant by giving value for your money. They drifted away for a while but seem to be back on track with new and innovative quality tools.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

1 note on overcoming the limitations of a Craftsman router. There is an aftermarket basplate available that can be used for brass bushings. I bought mine from Woodcraft and it works well (about $20). The Craftsman bushings are junk. -Derek


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

"The height adjustment was it's weak point but could be worked around."

Totaly agree - just takes a little fiddling, adjustment and extra care - good point also, the light was a cute idea that I sorely miss now - eyes are getting old!!

Using a 1/4" roundover in it should cause no power problems at all - I stressed mine much more than that! Took a lickin' and kept on tickin' (although the neighbors would come out every once in a while and ask who I was trying to kill now!).


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I have two, 1/4" and 1/2". I don't give them hard use, I'm a hobbyist. But I had a bearing go on the older 1/4". I mailed it to whomever Sears told me too and it came back fine. The 1/4" has a light in it, which I always liked, and a buildt-in dust collector. My biggest complaint was trying to get them to work with "standard" base plates etc.


----------



## rgreenman (Sep 5, 2010)

I picked one up at an estate sale for 8 dollars. It has the light and even came with a composite Hirsh router table (cheap table) but hey for 8 bucks?? and it runs like a champ.


----------

